# I want api 577 december 2013 edition



## سامح2015 (22 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندى امتحان570 api

ومطلوب 
api 577 - 2nd edition- december 2013

بحثت عنه ولم اجده متاح على النت

لو حد عنده الكود ده ياريت يضعه فى المشاركة

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 أكتوبر 2014)

see attached link
http://www.slideshare.net/WaqasAhmed9/api-571-2nd-ed-apr-2011


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ان شا الله 2013 قريبا سأرفعه على الموقع


----------



## سامح2015 (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا م.سيد على مجهودك وسرعة ردك كما تعودنا من حضرتك

اتمنى ان تقوم بمشاركة الكود المطلوب فى اقرب فرصة

ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامح2015 (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمد لله حصلت على نسخة من
API 577 2nd edition December 2013
تم رفع الكود على الرابط التالى
http://www.4shared.com/office/dSdP0uAace/API_RP_577_2013.html

شكرا للمهندس سيد الصاوى على الاهتمام


----------

